# My Hoglet



## crankshafter (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey.
I started on my Hoglet- project in jun. and I like to show you guys some pic of my new addiction. So far it has been pure fun to build this engine. I know some of you are started with your project and many more who like to start so,if you do not have the drawings/plans get them and have fun building the Hoglet. 

Here we go:
Here is the crankwebs.





Here are the finished crank








Crankcase, crank, and the "fork-rod".





Regards
CS


----------



## slick95 (Aug 27, 2009)

CS,

Boy that's a great start on the Hoglet. Looks super! :bow: I have the plans and I'm seriously contemplating this build so you have my complete attention to completion.

Thanks for sharing and anxiously awaiting more pictures.

Jeff


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 27, 2009)

That's looking great 8)

CC


----------



## kustomkb (Aug 28, 2009)

Your parts look great!

Glad to see you got some pics up. I know what you mean by addiction. Once I saw the light at the end of the tunnel I was going full bore. 'Twas all I could think about.


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi guys.
 Some more pics. of my Hoglet. 
Here I am ready to fit the liner in the "cooling fins blank" Heated the blank a little and some Loctite and it was all set.




Boring the cyl. and later i have them lapped and polished.





Cutting the fins.





1 ready one to go






Regards CS


----------



## hedgehog (Aug 29, 2009)

wow looks good so far. iv started my hoglet too. they seem to be all the rage on this board. i guess iv caught the bug too.


----------



## putputman (Aug 29, 2009)

CS, great start on the engine. 

In all my years around the trade I have never seen a such a beautiful curled chip come off a cutoff tool before. ;D ;D I am talking about the tool you used to cut your cooling fins. Can you share with us the type of cutting tool you use or how you sharpen it? You must have some technique that most of us don't have. ???


----------



## Deanofid (Aug 29, 2009)

It's looking really good, CS. Thanks for posting your progress!

Dean


----------



## crankshafter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi putputman.
Here are the cutoff blade and insert that I'm using. Not cheap but worth the cost ;D. The holder is shop-made.











And to all. Thanks for kind words :bow:
PS more pics. to come. maybe to.... stay tuned
Regards CS


----------



## putputman (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks CS. 
You are right about the price.


----------



## BMyers (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice Job, keep us posted. I love seeing how other tackle the some parts I am. If I ever get off making tools and finishing my cracker I want to get back to my Hoglet


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi all.
Here are a couple of pic. from when I milled the camshaft- housing. think it is the most challenging part so far.(sorry for the bad quality on the pic.(cell-phone)).









Regards CS


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 3, 2009)

CS,
Really looking good.  th_wav
I like the Hoglet very much so am enjoying your thread.
Gail in NM


----------



## ozzie46 (Sep 3, 2009)

Hmmmm. Says "image or video has been moved or deleted"


  Ron


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorry.
 th_wtf1 there have must in something wrong when I uploaded first time. But now it should be ok.
Have been in the shop all evening making parts for the cam -assembly.
Best regards CS


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi all.
Sitting here with a running nose and headace.I have got the flue :'shrug:
Not going to my shop today. But nothing is so bad it isn't god for something so I like to give you some pics. of my cyl.heads for the Hoglet. Made some changes from the plans regards the valveseats. The plans call for castiron-heads and it is easy to make the seats, but since I made them out of alu. I needed some kind of seats. so I made a pilot/seat combo. out of some brass. Made a valveseat-cutter out of drillrod.
I hope it works well, time will show.
here are the first cyl.head partly finished




No.2 only missing fins.




Here we are.




Here is the cutter.




And the cutter in action.




 Regards CS


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great!
Hope you get to feeling better soon.
Did anyone mention the dance that goes with this when you get it running? Start practicing. :big:


----------



## BMyers (Sep 5, 2009)

Looking good. I sure am trailing behind in my builds
Keep up the nice work


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 5, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Looks great!
> Hope you get to feeling better soon.
> Did anyone mention the dance that goes with this when you get it running? Start practicing. :big:


Anybody out there are welcome to join me at the trainingcamp :big: :big: woohoo1
my son is my coach, he is a master in that particular dance.
PS: there will be some time before I start dancing, but time will show.stay tuned.
Regards CS


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 11, 2009)

Wow CS, moving right along eh?

Glad you decided to go for the sleeved cylinder as well  I also prefer the look of polished Al.

They're right, better polish up your best shoes!



> Hello Kevin.
> How are you. I have a question for you regarding the Hoglet. I am now ready to bore/drill the camshaftgear for the to magnets: Did you make it as described in the plans?
> I just wonder since we are using a 4-lobe camshaft. Little bit confused on that one ??? : :big:
> Ready to order the ignitionsystem and the carb.think it will take weak or so before the items arrives
> CS



I did make it the same as the plans, the different angle of the 4 lobe cam will take care of the timing change.

My neodiums were a snug sliding fit and I added a drop of LT to make sure.

Have fun!

Kevin.


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 11, 2009)

how did you guys cut the .030" slit between the crank hole throws?


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 11, 2009)

I used a hacksaw blade in a stubby handle, Not pretty but they cant be seen.


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 11, 2009)

hedgehog  said:
			
		

> how did you guys cut the .030" slit between the crank hole throws?


hedgehog.
Like Kevin did it:hacksaw, low speed,plety oil and go for it ;D
CS


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 11, 2009)

kustomkb  said:
			
		

> Wow CS, moving right along eh?
> 
> Glad you decided to go for the sleeved cylinder as well  I also prefer the look of polished Al.
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin.
Tank you for the answer, like I was thinking but not sure.
I put up some pics. of the camhouse and valvetrain later this weekend.Only have cellphone pics. so far(to crappy) try to take some real ones to morrow

CS


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 11, 2009)

looking good, I wont down anybody for using primitave methods, I just used a .050 jewlers file to cut the slots in a pair of brass keepers.
Now where did I put my file comb?
-B-


----------



## hedgehog (Sep 11, 2009)

thanks for the idea guys , the hacksaw did the trick. not perfect but it is hidden.  :-\


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi guys.
It have been kind of busy on job. Servicing turbochargers, diesel Auxillery-engines, troubleshooting, planing new workshop(at my job) Planing next week jobs. Oh man ;D
But I managed to have some time in the shop making the cam/valve-train. so like to show you some pic.





















Regards CS.


----------



## Maryak (Sep 12, 2009)

CS,

Very nice work. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Sep 12, 2009)

Really nice, CS. Great workmanship.
Gail in NM


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 12, 2009)

Wow. Really nice. I hadn't realized it was that small.

Nice to have that thumb in there for scale.
That is a standard size thumb isn't it?

But really, this is getting me to think that someday I too can make one.


----------



## Deanofid (Sep 12, 2009)

Great work, CS. I'm enjoying your build here. You're really making progress!


----------



## Krown Kustoms (Sep 12, 2009)

that looks great, Did you cut the gears or prefab?
-B-


----------



## RCox (Sep 13, 2009)

Looks really good Mr CS. 
 The latest one I've got running, (#3), is the best yet. 
 I went to cast iron rings, and a bit different valve timing.

       You're doing great,


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys.
Thank you for all the kind words :bow:
KK: the ears is prefab.. Some day in the future I will try to make my own. But first I have to get some dividing- plates for the rotab.
zee:Yes it is a ordinary Norwegian thumb.(left hand :big
RCox: Am I right in that you are the inventor of the Hoglet? Nice to have you here on the forum.
Try to put up some more pic.later to day
regards CS


----------



## RCox (Sep 13, 2009)

Yep, I'm the guy that designed this thing.

Wandering around this site, I find several guys building the "Hoggie" ;
MatiR, kustomkb, and others, Awesome ! I'm flattered...  :bow:

If I can be of help, I'll try to check in here from time to time. 

I'm about finished with #4, (I'm hooked too) but since it seems Mike Neal has evidently quit the ignition business, I can't get another "exciter". This coil was perfect for the hoglet.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 13, 2009)

Hemmingways here in the UK still list the Exciter

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Ignition.html

Jason (yep I've got a hog on the go as well)


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 13, 2009)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Hemmingways here in the UK still list the Exciter
> 
> http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Ignition.html
> 
> Jason (yep I've got a hog on the go as well)


Hi Jason.
Thank you for the link to Hemingwaykits. That was what I really needed just now. I am ready to go for the ignitionsystem. I will order the kit right on :bow:

CS


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi guys.
I promissed you more pics. earlier today. I was not satisfied with the pushrods so I made up some new. I made them from an old TV-antenna with some 5 mm rods, they are "gold-anodized "so I thought it would be nice and "Blingy".






And here are video of the "Hoggie" and "all" the moving parts. used a battery-drill to turn it.





Regards CS


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 13, 2009)

RCox  said:
			
		

> Yep, I'm the guy that designed this thing.
> 
> Wandering around this site, I find several guys building the "Hoggie" ;
> MatiR, kustomkb, and others, Awesome ! I'm flattered... :bow:
> ...


Hi Randal
I was searching at the Tover Hobby's catalog for the OS-carbureter that you recomend for the Hoglet, but I could not find find it listed ??? Do you have any options.
Regards CS


----------



## kustomkb (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking good CS!!

Welcome Randall, do you have any more vid's? 

Thanks for designing such a fun engine.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Sep 13, 2009)

That is really really awesome.
I'm sold. It's going in my (ever bulging) project book.
But with a high priority!


----------



## RCox (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Mr Shafter, I havent tried the OS carb, been making my own.
 Thinking about a surface carb like Jan Ridder.

I've got a video of #3 running in 'my photos' someplace but not sure how to 'attach' it onto here.
 I'm just not too swooft with this new-fangled computer stuff.....


----------



## BMyers (Sep 13, 2009)

Damn, I really need a job so I can buy materials and get back on mine. 
What do we do now about a coil ?
Google the carb P/N there are other hobby sights that have the O/S Carb.


----------



## RCox (Sep 13, 2009)

hi diy,  youtube eh. I'll have to get my kid to show me how to do this stuff.


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 14, 2009)

BMyers  said:
			
		

> Damn, I really need a job so I can buy materials and get back on mine.
> What do we do now about a coil ?
> Google the carb P/N there are other hobby sights that have the O/S Carb.



BMyers.
I ordered the coil(Exiter) and hall effect ignition kit from Hemmingwaykits yesterday

Randal mybee you have plans for a suitable carb. ;D

CS


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 14, 2009)

I think this may be Randels Hog

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iaDvk...31.msg37039;topicseen&feature=player_embedded

CS I'll pm you later about a carb

Jason


----------



## crankshafter (Sep 22, 2009)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> I think this may be Randels Hog
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=iaDvk...31.msg37039;topicseen&feature=player_embedded
> 
> ...


Jason.
I'm still waiting. ;D

Been kind of slow in progress last days. Been busy regards moving my beloved Myford to my nephew, who is a very happy guy right now. Two days after the move of the Myford lathe I was lucky to find and bought a small Enco 5CNC lathe also for my nephew. ;D. so I've been kind of busy "trading" lathes. I do this of pride and happiness because he is a good guy and I know he will take very good care of them.
Regards CS


----------



## crankshafter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all.
Been kind of slow for some time. I have had some trouble with my back for some time, so lathe-work has been a pain.
But have managed to make the carb. for the Hoglett, borrowed drawings from a friend.
Here are some pics.













Still waiting for the ignition system (Hall sensor) to arrive from Hemmingway Kits. 

Regards CS


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 7, 2009)

Very nice!
Hope the back gets better fast!


----------



## crankshafter (Jan 2, 2010)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> Very nice!
> Hope the back gets better fast!


Hi all and Happy New Year.
There has been some time since I have posted on this thread. The Hoglet has been on the shelf for some time cause to much job issues last couple of months.
We where moving the shop and sparepartsdep. to an new location in our town.

During the hollydays,( between familystuff) I managed to make the gastank for the Hoglet.
I like to show you some pics. of it. Here we go:

























Crankshafter.


----------



## joe d (Jan 2, 2010)

Crankshafter

That's a beauty! You're doing really nice work there. 

Regards, Joe


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh, very pretty, Crankshafter!
Glad to see you back.

Dean


----------



## gbritnell (Jan 2, 2010)

Real nice work on the tank and petcock. Did you use a taper pin reamer for the body of the petcock?
gbritnell


----------



## crankshafter (Jan 3, 2010)

gbritnell  said:
			
		

> Real nice work on the tank and petcock. Did you use a taper pin reamer for the body of the petcock?
> gbritnell


The tankbody is from a "clock weigth" I found at the local scrapyard. End covers:0.5mm shimstock, male/female die and a 10 pound sledge hammer :big:
george: I made a taper D-bit for reaming the petcock body, works great.
dean,joe: thanks for the words. my youngest liked it so much that she put it up in the Christmastree ;D
Thanks
Crankshafter.


----------



## NickG (Jan 9, 2010)

Lovely work Crankshafter, I'll have to go through this from the start though to fully appreciate it!

Well done,

Nick


----------



## Maryak (Jan 9, 2010)

NickG  said:
			
		

> Lovely work Crankshafter,
> Well done,
> 
> Nick



I think so too. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi Crankshafter - Did you ever put the finishing touches to your UPSHUR TWIN? The last post I could find was August 31 2009. You were coming along very nicely with this engine. - Bill


----------



## Orjan72 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet!
That petcock was just incredible!! as was the rest of your work, amazing! :bow: :bow:
Can't wait to see it run, are you putting fishtail pipes on it? ;D

Might even sneake around to your house to catch a glimpse :-X

Keep it coming

Orjan (Ser ikke på fotball heller :big


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi crankshafter - have you made any progress on your Hoglet? Deep into winter here in Oz, so I guess it's warming up over your way


----------



## xo18thfa (Jul 2, 2010)

This is a very interesting project, I am watching closely. In the first post you show the crank webs and flywheels. How does the crank web assembly go in the flywheels? Press fit?

I need to get a set of these plans.

Thanks, Bob


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 2, 2010)

Bob /T70...
Yes I have made some progress. I have had the hoglett running ;D ??? but the Exiter-coil I am using will not fire on both cylinders every time, but when it does it runs very good. So I ordered a new ignition system but I have not tried it yet.
All so had some minor problems with the carb. I made for it.I have run my Webster on this carb.(after some mod.) for some time and now it behave like it shall behave ;D 
Bob: The crankwebs and flywheel are heat crimped together.
T70.. Warm here??? Nooo this is the coldest summer for ages here in Norway.
I will be leaving for southern Europe for a week or two soon, need some sun now.
I will post a vid. when I'm back and have tried out the new ignition-system.
PS: I know kustomb(Kevin) are waiting for the "running-dance" video :big: :big:
Best
CS


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 2, 2010)

Ha ha, Yes, looking forward to the video and "happy dance"

Did you order the Rcexel ignition?

enjoy the sun!


----------



## crankshafter (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Kevin
Yes I ordered the Rcexel ignition. Looking foreward to fire up now. Have been kind of slow going regards the hoglet lately. To mutch other stuff taking my time.
Any progress on the frame?
best regards
CS


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 2, 2010)

Good, it works well and is a small package, I've been busy too, but here is where the frame is at;







http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=1831.195


----------



## xo18thfa (Jul 2, 2010)

crankshafter  said:
			
		

> Bob /T70...
> Yes I have made some progress. I have had the hoglett running ;D ??? but the Exiter-coil I am using will not fire on both cylinders every time, but when it does it runs very good. So I ordered a new ignition system but I have not tried it yet.
> All so had some minor problems with the carb. I made for it.I have run my Webster on this carb.(after some mod.) for some time and now it behave like it shall behave ;D
> Bob: The crankwebs and flywheel are heat crimped together.
> ...



Heat shrink!! Wow. What was the OD on the crankweb and the ID on the flywheels to start? What temp did you heat the flywheel? I want to try that sometime.

Do the plans specify the method/procudres? For example, do the plans tell to heat shrink this part? 

Thanks, Bob


----------



## T70MkIII (Jul 3, 2010)

I have finally ordered the MEB back issues with Hoglet plans - very exciting. Looking forward to seeing your video, crankshafter - engine & dance! Enjoy the southern sun.


----------

